# Rheingau-Gebückweg-Tour Revival 2005 feat. by Torsten und Uwe. Die Legende lebt !



## Ripman (11. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute,​ 

ein weiteres Highlight im diesjährigen Clubkalender kündigt sich an.​ 

Torsten hat auch dieses Jahr keine Mühen gescheut und lädt am​ ​ *13.08.14.08.2005*​ zur ​ *Rheingau-Gebückweg-Tour *​ ​ ein.​ 

Die Teilnehmer der Ausfahrt im letzten Jahr erzählen noch heute mit leuchtenden Augen von den damaligen Erlebnissen. Sei es die stundenlange Fahrt in strömendem Regen, sei es der einsame PowerBarVertreter an der Förster-Bitter-Eiche, sei es das Lagerfeuer, oder wie der Heilige Uwe Salatöl in Bremsflüssigkeit verwandelte. 

So oder so ähnlich, vielleicht dieses Mal ohne Regen, soll auch dieses Jahr Geschichte geschrieben werden. Torsten und sein Adlatus Uwe stehen nicht nur für Ihre sportlichen und technischen Fähigkeiten, sondern auch für die eine oder andere Idee am Rande, die auch bei diesem Event wieder für das Salz in der Suppe sorgen werden. Zumindest soviel sei schon einmal verraten.

*Worum geht es genau?*

Ganz einfach: Der Gebückweg, ehemals ein Verbindungsweg entlang einer Verteidigungsanlage im Rheingau, verläuft in Nord-Süd-Richtung auf den Höhen des Rheintaunus zwischen Hausen v.d. Höhe und dem Wispertal. Hat man einmal hinter Schlangenbad den Taunusgrat erreicht, verläuft der Weg mehr oder weniger eben, am Schluss sogar bergab ins Tal der Wisper. 

 Hier stellt sich dann die Frage: *Beinhart oder nicht?*

Denn ab hier scheidet sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Die Müden oder weniger Trainierten rollen von hier aus an den Rhein, überqueren den Fluss mit der Fähre und erklimmen das Morgenbachtal, um bald darauf das Ziel, die Gerhardshöfe im Binger Wald, erreicht zu haben. Die richtig Beinharten hängen noch ein paar Kilometer und Höhenmeter dran, fahren bis Lorchhausen und erreichen dann später ebenfalls die Gerhartshöfe. Am Abend steht als Abschluss ein geselliges Beisammensein mit Grillen und je nach Wetterlage ein zünftiges Lagerfeuer an.

Nach einer mehr oder weniger kurzen Nacht und einem reichhaltigen Frühstück rollen wir dann wieder nach Mainz zurück. Denkbar wäre hier die Variante, z.B. von Rüdesheim aus über den Taunus in die heimatlichen Gefilde zurückzufahren.

 Torsten schätzt die lange Runde auf ca. 80km und ~ 1900 Hm. Zu den Daten einer verkürzten Variante sind schwerlich Aussagen zu treffen, da Wetterlage und körperlicher Zustand der Teilnehmer entscheidende und nicht vorhersagbare Faktoren bilden.

Da die ganze Aktion als 2-Tages-Tour ausgelegt ist, hat Torsten für dieses Wochenende Schlafplatz geblockt:

1 Einzelzimmer, die Ferienwohnung mit 3 Doppelbetten, 3 Doppelzimmer mit der Option von jeweils einem Zustellbett, 1 Doppelzimmer ohne die vorige Option. 

Zusätzlich ist es möglich, im Frühstücksraum auf Isomatten zu nächtigen.

D.h. regulär ist die Teilnehmerzahl an dieser Tour auf 18 Personen limitiert. Die 3 Zustellbetten und der Frühstücksraum gelten sozusagen als eiserne Reserve für den Fall, das die Zahl der Anmeldungen das reguläre Angebot überschreitet. 

*Pauschalpreis incl. Frühstück p. P. 25 uro*

*Ach ja: *

Start: 13.08.2005 10.00 Uhr Schiersteiner Hafen, Parkplatz Kleinaustr. (üblicher Treffpunkt der Samstags-Biketreffs)


Die Tour ist für alle Beinharte geeignet, da bei entsprechender Resonanz verschiedene Leistungsgruppen gebildet werden können. *Der Schwerpunkt des Events liegt eindeutig auf dem gemeinsamen Erlebnis und nicht im Gewinnen irgendwelcher Preise.*


Eine Anmeldung zur Tour gilt als verbindlich.


Anmelden könnt Ihr Euch bei Torsten, am besten per Mail: [email protected] oder persönlich im Shop.


*Eine wichtige Bitte noch am Schluss:* Der Gepäcktransport ist noch nicht geklärt. Gesucht wird noch ein oder eine Freiwillige, der/die den Gepäcktransport übernehmen will oder kann. Da lediglich eine Übernachtung ansteht, sind nur kleinere Gepäckstücke hin und zurück zu befördern. Als Dank für diesen Dienst winkt das spezielle Wohlwollen aller teilnehmenden Personen


----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (11. Juli 2005)

Ripman schrieb:
			
		

> Anmelden könnt Ihr Euch bei Torsten, am besten per Mail: [email protected] oder persönlich im Shop.



Schon geschehen, so was lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hide (11. Juli 2005)

Sigi Sauerstoff schrieb:
			
		

> Schon geschehen, so was lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen



Freunde, Römer, hoffentlich keine Pfälzer!

Ich bin auch dabei....

Gruß
Helge


----------



## Floyd_1969 (12. Juli 2005)

Moin

da ich erst am 13. abends aus dem Urlaub komme bin ich nicht dabei .   


bis dann 
G.B.

Clemens


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (12. Juli 2005)

Ich muß nochmal mit meinem Alten reden   , denke aber daß wir auch dabei sind.  

Mein Mathias präferiert allerdings die Variante ohne Regen.....

Viele Grüsse, Marion


----------



## 's Silke (12. Juli 2005)

Ich sage mal ganz zart: Ja!
Und wir kämen dann auch zu zweit (er weiß noch nichts von seinem Glück   )... Aber manchmal muss man eben dazu gezwungen werden...  


Silke


----------



## Ruderbock (12. Juli 2005)

YIPPIEEHHJUHUUHHJAWOLLJA!!!
Eine WochenendAktionSupertour bei der ich mal kann! Ich meld mich an! Bis dann!
Jens


----------



## Herbert (14. Juli 2005)

Mr. Hide schrieb:
			
		

> Freunde, Römer, hoffentlich keine Pfälzer!
> 
> Ich bin auch dabei....
> 
> ...





			
				Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> sollte ich eigentlich mit dem Pfälzer-Forum
> verlinken mit der Überschrift "Wiesbadener disst Pfälzer"
> 
> Mach das aber nicht weil dies hier ja ein Kuschelforum
> (zitat: Präsi) ist.



HOH HOH HOH ganz ruhig Brauner keine Angst der macht nix, der will nur Spielen 
Smaug: der Mann, den sie Pferd nannten


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Juli 2005)

In der Hoffnung, dass die Regenjacke diesmal dicht hält...

Eih - versuche mers nochmal


----------



## radicalric (21. Juli 2005)

So es gibt sie endlich,die Liste der Auserwählten.
Mit dabei sind: Werner und Sabine,Frank und Silke, Andreas und Rita, 
Thomas und Michaela, Mathias und Marion, Torsten und Silvia, Matthias F.,
Bettina K., Jens W., Jens S., Frank M., Ronny S., und Uwe P.
Insgeamt 19 Teilnehmer.
Wie schon bekannt werden wir zu gegebener Zeit die Strecke in zwei Gruppen aufteilen. Die ein oder andere Überraschung werde ich Euch wieder während der Tour bereiten. So genug der Worte, bitte alle Daumen drücken bezüglich des Wetters und vielleicht bis morgen Abend zum außerordentlichen
Stammtisch.


----------



## radicalric (21. Juli 2005)

Noch etwas, nicht vergessen:

nur wenn der Muskel brennt, wächst er. 

Bis bald, Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hide (7. August 2005)

Hallo Helge,

wie sieht es jetzt eigentlich mit dem Gepäcktransport aus?

Gibt es einen oder sollen wir wie echte Biker unsere Sachen einfach selbst auf dem Buckel transportieren? Letzteres wäre eigentlich dem Rahmen angemessen  

Gruß
Helge


----------



## radicalric (12. August 2005)

Achtung Achtung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nur noch wenige Stunden, dann wird neue Geschichte geschrieben.
Nach einigen Absagen bezüglich der geplanten Überraschungen, habe
ich soeben auch mal eine wichtige Zusage bekommen, wie folgt:

             "Michaela übernimmt den Gepäcktransport"

Das läuft dann so ab, daß ab heute Abend für diejenigen die auf den 
Stammtisch kommen die Möglichkeit besteht die Gepäckstücke einzuladen.
Für alle andern bedeutet das, morgen zum Treffpunkt in Schierstein sein sieben Sachen mitzubringen. Mehr Info's gibt es leider nicht, Ihr könnt auch vergessen den Uwe heute Abend mit Weitzenbier zu bestechen.
Der verrät nichts, sonst muß er uns leider zu Fuß begleiten.


----------



## Bettina (12. August 2005)

radicalric schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einigen Absagen bezüglich der geplanten Überraschungen


Also wenn ich es richtig verstehe, haben wir keine überraschenden Regenschauer zu befürchten, denn diese haben abgesagt.   




			
				radicalric schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle andern bedeutet das, morgen zum Treffpunkt in Schierstein sein sieben Sachen mitzubringen.


Ähh, und dann?   Werden die Sachen dann von mir mitgenommen? Oder kommt Michaela dankenswerter Weise auch nach Schierstein um sich unserer Sachen anzunehmen?    

Ich hoffe dass du nicht zuviel verrätst, wenn du mir das noch beantwortest!!


----------



## Bettina (12. August 2005)

radicalric schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt auch vergessen den Uwe heute Abend mit Weitzenbier zu bestechen.
> Der verrät nichts, sonst muß er uns leider zu Fuß begleiten.



Bevor ich's vergesse: wer bekommt denn dann Uwes Rad? So ein M Rahmen passt mir auch!    

Bis dahin
Gruß Bettina


----------



## X-Präsi (12. August 2005)

Bettina schrieb:
			
		

> Oder kommt Michaela dankenswerter Weise auch nach Schierstein um sich unserer Sachen anzunehmen?



So isset !!


----------



## Ripman (14. August 2005)

Hi Leute,

das war mal wieder ein Event, der das Prädikat "Beinhart" verdient hat. Zuerst gute 1500 hm und 70 km auf und ab bei optimalem Bikewetter, dann gegrilltes totes Tier und Weizen bis der Arzt kommt, danach Lagerfeuer und flüssige Wildsau. Genial !!! Und den Hl. Uwe beim nächtlichen Meditieren zu beobachten... Kult 

Alle Wunder der Nacht habe ich leider nicht bewundern können, das Weizen und die harte Tour forderten ihren Tribut. Ein Tipp vom mir: Am Kiosk in Niederheimbach ein paar Wiener mit Kartoffelsalat und ein Weizen bunkern, einwirken lassen und dann so schnell es die eigene Physis zulässt, zum Siebenburgenblick-Turm hochkurbeln. Nichts ist schöner als dort die Mahlzeit dann nochmals zu genießen, oder aber in hohem Bogen von sich zu geben. Ich persönlich entschied mich für die erste Variante, also alles wieder herunterzuschlucken, und an den Gerhartshöfen den Magen mit einem weiteren Weizen zu beruhigen. Herrlich.

Die sonntägliche Heimfahrt in mehr oder weniger strömendem Regen war dann als abschließende Krönung dieser Tour nicht unerwartet und gehört bei einer solchen Veranstaltung einfach dazu.

Fazit: Superschöne Tour mit allen Schikanen. Dank an Torsten und Uwe für die gekonnte Planung und Ausführung. Es war ein tolles Wochenende.



  Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (14. August 2005)

Hi,

wir können uns Ripman nur anschließen, auch wenn wir es nicht so mit dem Weizen haben.

Nette Gesellschaft, schöne Trails und Streckenführung und zumindest Samstag ideales Wetter.

Vielen Dank auch nochmals an Radicalric, Mr.Cannondale und Präsis Hexe für Organisation und tatkräftige Unterstützung  

...und dass es auf dem Rückweg geregnet haben soll, davon haben wir, motiviert wie wir waren, praktisch nichts mitbekommen.

Grüße an alle, die dabeiwaren (und jene, die es leider verpassten)

Sabine + Werner

Ach ja, und wen es interessiert: Ein paar Bilder gibt es HIER


----------



## 's Silke (15. August 2005)

Wie?? Hat es geregnet   ???

Also, uns, dem Frank und ich, hat es mal wieder tooooootaaaal gefallen und ein donnerndes Hipp-Hipp-Hurra auf unsern Torsten (Torsten, ich hoffe, dass Dein Aua nicht so heftig ist    ??) und den Uwe für das Gelingen dieser einmaligen Tour   und auf die Michaela, die da uns das Leben etwas einfacher gemacht hat.

Ach, Ihr ward einfach alle toll   !!! Wir freuen uns auf die nächste Tour!


's Silke und der Frank


----------



## Bettina (15. August 2005)

Hi,
es war so schön. Schade, dass es schon am Sonntag Mittag vorbei war. 
Danke für die tolle Organisation    und Michaelas selbstlosen Einsatz dafür   . 
Die Strecke war klasse ausgesucht. Das Lagerfeuer, das Grillbuffet, das Weizen und und und   
Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Clubtour.

Bettina


----------



## Mr Cannondale (15. August 2005)

Hier gibts schon mal die ersten Bilder
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=8286


----------



## Ripman (15. August 2005)

@ Werner und Uwe: Klasse Bilder 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## X-Präsi (16. August 2005)

Kurz und bündig:

war mal wieder ein endgeiles Club-WOE !!!

Und zu allem Überfluss ist am Schluss das Bike sogar noch sauber geworden


----------



## Rita (18. August 2005)

Auch wenn oft und viel Schwäche meinen Körper verlassen hat   , mit Abstand betrachtet, war es eine super Tour. Auch auf dem Heimweg musst ich mich noch mal quälen, hab mich aber mit zweieinhalb Stücken Torte belohnt    

Danke an Torsten und Uwe für die tolle Organisation, an Michaela für den Gepäcktransport und an alle, dass ihr gewartet habt.   

Rita


----------



## Werner (20. August 2005)

Hi,

wer noch einmal wissen möchte, wie es letzte Woche so war, kann diesem LINK zum Gebücktour-Bericht folgen,den Ripman auf die HP der Beinharten geschaufelt hat.

Schönes WE und viel Spaß am Donnersberg...
...Werner


----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (21. August 2005)

Ein Erlebnis   - hat super Spass gemacht und die Verpflegung während und nach der Tour ließ keine Wünsche offen.     Und ohne Regen hätt ich was vermisst. Gehört irgendwie schon dazu.   Also dann bis zum nächsten Jahr auf ein Neues! 
Danke Torsten, Uwe und Michaela


----------



## Mr Cannondale (21. August 2005)

Hier gibts noch einige neue Bilder
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=8286


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

